# iCloud Informations Appareils erronées



## EricM (16 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Les informations délivrées par iCloud dans les préférences système sur les Appareils sont partiellement erronées. En effet, je dispose d'un Macbook Pro 15" 2018, iCloud indique que j'ai un Macbook pro 13" !!!

Voir la capture d'écran en PJ.

Merci

Eric


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2018)

Peut-être qu'en déconnectant/reconnectant le MBP de iCloud ?
Je déplace dans le forum iCloud...


----------



## EricM (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Après une connexion/déconnexion d'iCloud, puis un nouvel essai, toujours pareil. Je sèche là.

Merci

Eric


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2018)

Et quand tu vas dans le menu Pomme / À propos de ce Mac, cela te dit bien MBP 15" etc. ?


----------



## EricM (18 Septembre 2018)

Oui, voir capture d'écran.
Je n'y comprends rien.


----------



## guytoon48 (19 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

En allant ici https://appleid.apple.com/#!&page=signin
Tu te logues et vers le bas, tu pourras contrôler la liste des appareils que tu utilises...


----------



## EricM (21 Septembre 2018)

Merci guytoon48, cela a fonctionné, je me suis logué ensuite j'ai supprimé et rajouté mon Macbook Pro 

Eric


----------

